# Wesentliche Änderung durch Erweiterung der Not-Aus Kette



## SPS-Pascal (12 Februar 2019)

Hallo Zusammen, 

ich hab mal eine Frage zu der ich im WWW und bei anderen Stellen keine wirkliche Antwort bekommen habe. In dem Unternehmen in dem ich Arbeite, wurde eine Produktionslinie um einige Umlenkwalzen erweitert. Die Änderung beinhaltet keine angetriebenen Walzen, alle Walzenspalte sind >120mm und mögliche Einzugsstellen sind durch Schutzabdeckungen unzugänglich gemacht. Diese Umlenkwalzen befinden sich in einem räumlich getrennten Bereich zu den angetriebenen Walzen. Im Bereich um diese neuen Umlenkwalzen, wurde die bestehende Not-Aus Kette um 2 Seilzug Notschalter (XY2CE2A250 von Schneider PL e) erweitert. Diese werden Einkanalig von einem PNOZ (genauer Typ aktuell nicht bekannt) überwacht. Die bestehende Not-Aus Kette ist ebenfalls Einkanalig ausgeführt (Stand der Maschine 2002). Eine aktuelle Risikoanalyse würde vermutlich einen PL d oder e vorschreiben, wo wir uns also nicht mehr im Bereich der Einkanaligen Not-Aus Kette befinden würden. Die Steuerung, Risikoanalyse ... wurde 2002 von einer internen Abteilung umgesetzt, sodass das Unternehmen Hersteller der Maschine ist. Diese Abteilung gibt es Heute auch noch. Der Zuständige MA war zu diesem Zeitpunkt krank, sodass die Erweiterung der Not-Aus Kette von der Instandhaltung übernommen wurde. Nach seiner Rückkehr hat dieser MA uns darauf hingewiesen, dass wir durch die Erweiterung der Not-Aus Kette nun Hersteller (Die Person die die Erweiterung angewiesen hat) der Maschine sind. Meine Frage lautet nun:

-Laut aktueller Risikoanalyse des neuen Anlagenteils (Die Umlenkwalzen) entstehen keine neue Gefährdungen und die Not Aus Kette wurde anhand einer Gefährdungsbeurteilung der Produktion erweitert. Eine Erhöhung der Sicherheit, wie im beschrieben Fall ist meines Wissens nach keine wesentliche Änderung der Maschine. Liege ich mit der Annahme richtig, oder Trifft dieses Gesetzt nur zu wenn sich die Anlage auf dem aktuellen Stand der Technik befindet?

Vielen Dank schon mal und falls noch Infos benötigt werden, versuche ich euch diese mitzuteilen. 

Lg Pascal


----------



## Tommi (12 Februar 2019)

> vermutlich einen PL d oder e vorschreiben



vermutlich... stell das doch erstmal verbindlich fest. Vielleicht ist es nur PLr c...
Zum Hersteller wirst Du nicht, aber die Maschine muss nach Stand der Technik
betrieben werden können.
Hast Du auch Schutztüren mit Schutztürschaltern?


----------



## Blockmove (12 Februar 2019)

Tommi schrieb:


> aber die Maschine muss nach Stand der Technik betrieben werden können.



Maschinenrichtline und CE ist das eine, die Betriebssicherheitsverordnung das andere.
Darauf spielt der Hinweis von Tommi ab.

Schau mal hier (Abschnitt 2.2)
https://www.baua.de/DE/Angebote/Rechtstexte-und-Technische-Regeln/Regelwerk/TRBS/pdf/EmpfBS-1114.pdf?__blob=publicationFile&v=4


----------



## Larry Laffer (12 Februar 2019)

Mal so am Rande gefragt - mein Geschichtswissen ist nicht so toll :  War nicht 2002 auch 2kanalig schon "Stand der Technik" ...?


----------



## stevenn (12 Februar 2019)

Larry Laffer schrieb:


> Mal so am Rande gefragt - mein Geschichtswissen ist nicht so toll :  War nicht 2002 auch 2kanalig schon "Stand der Technik" ...?



kommt immer auf die Gefahr an. Auch heute könnten Not-Halt-Kreise einkanalig aufgebaut sein, wenn der PLr z.B. PL b ist.


----------



## Safety (12 Februar 2019)

Für viel unbemerkt hat sich in die EN ISO 13850:2015 folgender Satz eingeschlichen, ich persönlich halte davon nichts aber steht in der Norm.

Die Bestimmung des erforderlichen Perfomance Level (PL) oder Sicherheits- Integritätslevel (SIL) sollte den Zweck der Not-Halt-Funktion berücksichtigen, jedoch ist mindestens PLr c oder SIL 1 gefordert.


----------

